# Coat questions.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a couple questions concerning roskos coat. He is 6 months old in all of these pics. First what would you classify this coat? Secondly at 6 months should I expect much change from what he is now? Length, thickness wise.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Also on his back the way his hair lays occasionally and the color underneath his fur it looks like he has bald spots. Anyone else have this and if so did it go away with age.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Here is his puppy pic to gauge his change so far.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He's a long coat with the blanket back pattern.I can't tell from the picture if those are bald spots or his undercoat is a brownish color.If they are bald spots I have never seen it before so can't comment.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

They aren't bald spots it just looks like it the way his fur lays. The bottom is a reddish color. So it just looks odd like a bald spot when it lays over to one side or the other. Not a big deal just wondering if it is normal.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I see!Yes it is normal!My blk/slvr dog has that same brown undercoat on his back.In other places it's gray.
As far as thickness goes,it depends on if his undercoat is silky or wooly.The long guard hair will have a different appearance depending on what's underneath.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Is your dog of a known breeding? 
Reason I ask is he doesn't look entirely purebred GSD so there is no telling how he will end up looking for sure. 

Cute pup though - seems to be longer coated. Reminds me of a collie mix I had when I was younger.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

His mother was full blooded long haired. His fathers mother was full blooded long hair. they said fathers father was some kind of water dog. I know what his mother looks like. I just don't know how the mystery dog would effect his coat. That is what I was hoping someone with more gsd experience would be able to tell by his current coat.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

qbchottu said:


> Cute pup though - seems to be longer coated. Reminds me of a collie mix I had when I was younger.


I was actually looking for a Shepherd collie mix when I found him.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

He has darker coloring than LJ but he looks to be GSD/Australian Shepherd Mix. LJ started our longer but his coat shorted as he lost all his puppy fur.


----------

